# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأربعاء  24  مارس 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الصدي


اتحاد الكرة يؤمن علي إقامة عمومية المريخ في موعدها

منتخبنا الوطني  يرمي بثقله لاسقاط ساوتومي  عصراليوم.

تحركات جديدة من سودكال لعرقلة عمومية السبت.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يمدد للصيني لثلاثة مواسم



جدد المريخ تعاقده رسمياً مساء امس الثلاثاء الموافق 23-3-2021 تعاقده مع النجم عماد الصيني لمدة ثلاثة مواسم بحضور رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال إضافة لمدير نظام الإنتقالات والتسجيلات الإلكترونية ال"TMS" بالنادي المهندس أبوبكر عوض العقيد، وقد تكفل مشكوراً بصفقة تجديد اللاعب معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي الرئيس الفخري للنادي.
*

----------


## kampbell

* المريخ يعود للتدريبات استعدادا لموقعة الأهلي المصري





*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*轻阊砦 磴舷 後枕漤 崴崆松 沔怯

滔 轻阊砦 授寝襄 延沩丘 阌橇 轻礞 轻酸撬橇 轻沔禽 23-3-2021 授寝襄 阙 轻涮 阢窍 轻枕漤 徙仙 酸撬 沔怯 韧宙 哑碛 淝享 轻阊砦 轻禹 孪 渔锨咔 胖禽 徙享 滟倾 轻配兽轻鞘 媲崾犹磲鞘 轻裴呤焰漤 轻"TMS" 惹徜窍 轻沐湎 萌嫒哐 阪 轻谵硐 孓 蔬葆 阍哝亚 日蒉 侍享 轻崆谌 阙轻 轻皂 猛阆 轻是翼 轻哑碛 轻菸秧 後淝享.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*韵窍 琼 蹄陧 崆 硐阪 徨 哑碛 轻阊砦 面 硌糜迩 阄轻萆 孥硌 匝陧




咴 哑碛 轻攀颓 轻渔锨漤 徇焉 轻尴 轻线舒 咩轻 韵窍 蓓 呜侨 滔硐 卿 轻蹄陧 轻阢驺砩 磙蜒迩 闾嵊 轻畔茄 骓馅 徨 哑碛 轻淝享 驷 晕 垌彦 嫒陀 呜侨 轻沔体 後闾沔谏 轻闾阆 蓓 闾嵊 轻畔茄 卿 哑碛 淝享 轻阊砦 耷 仁锰磲 轻蹄陧 轻阢驺砩 轻熟 咔 阋阙 配谵窍迩 蓓 27-3-2021 菖 轻庞抒亚 蓓 轻馅嫔 嶷尴 轻蹄陧 轻阢驺砩 蓓 星 轻是秧 面 轻馅嫔 崽阙砩 崆 硌糜迩 轻哑碛 驷 硐阪 徨 尴 磉驿 阄轻萸 後滟倾 驺尴颓 蓓 匝陧叔 婷智 蓓 呜侨 娩邈 蓓 攀颓 轻哐 崆 硪轻 砻汜 卿 授徭 轻瓦闵 骓渔 轻谵 软 菅耷 轻阊砦 褪 碚 轻阊砦 蓓 逑 裴 蹄陧叔 轻配饰侨砩 涨腿 轻哚闵 媲徂亚.









*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻阊砦 磴舷 谵 撉嵴礓頂 崴崆松 沔怯




滔 撲窍 轻阊砦 授寝襄 延沩丘 阌橇 轻礞 轻酸撬橇 轻沔禽 23-3-2021 授寝襄 阙 闶嬗 沩锨溴 撢闱 轻枕漤 徙仙 酸撬 沔怯. 
晚 抒 轻舒揄 韧宙 哑碛 淝享 轻阊砦 撀香 渔锨咔釘 胖禽 徙享 滟倾  轻配兽轻鞘 媲崾犹磲鞘 轻裴呤焰漤 轻軘TMS 惹徜窍 轻沐湎 撁孺冗 阪  轻谵硐.
孓 蔬葆 绒磴 侍享 轻谵 撉嵩砦 猛阆 轻是翼 轻哑碛 轻菸秧 後淝享.



*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*卺 糜 : 释堰鞘 渔锨咔 撘嫒谏 蓓 蒌糖鋽.
 





孟狍 谥 闾嵊 畔茄 淝享 轻阊砦 撢犴 糜蠑 仁昭硗鞘 彳#尤嫜是迶 眠笙 吾轻迩 抒咪邈 沅 衔驷 庞是 轻阊砦 仍哚 炮薯窍.
孢卿 哑碛 轻淝享 撉香 渔锨咔釘  尴 嫣 仁陧礓 沔佥礓 滔 儒陷 豌琼 阊禽 轻淝享 阍舷丘 卺 沅 撉崽淝 轻沅赞 沅 衔驷迩.
孓轻 糜 : 撌脱咔 渔锨咔 益融 蓓 蒌糖洹 轻垩 沅迩 沅 揄倾 轻蹄陧 轻阢驺砩 礞 轻尤蕯.
婷智 : 撳绣 轻呜媲 嫖厍 韵窍 轻尴磴 驺 糖 蓓 崆 碲漤淝 渫 溷茄 沐倾淝 仍哚 谇享 驷 猛 碛守碲 沅阡菙.
婷邮延 耷漆丘 : 撱 磙驺 儒 孪愫 崆 磴 後秧侵 日嵘 褪 轻匝厣 演质 轻氏吾 崆溴 卺闶 让 轻勉 犴 俏收钦迩.
婷问笫筱 撁酉  惹徂驷 : 撱 暹星 氏茄 轻娩享 媲嵫砬稚 驷咪 阢驺 淠呦 卺 揄倾 轻蹄陧 蓓 沔谙迩.



*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

* 						韵窍 彳斢嫦沁轻: 蹄陧 轻忧融 媲嶷匝礓 沅 闱延 垌 匝陧
 

  韵窍 哑碛 轻鞘颓 轻渔锨漤


 

轻窝劓: 惹 漤嬉
滏 哑碛 轻淝享 蹄清硌 轻阊砦 嶷香 轻轻瘦鞘 媲崆溆砬 嫜橇 轻郧期鞘 媲溴 崆 舒滔 蹄陧 阢驺砩 礞 轻忧融 媲嶷匝礓 沅 闱延.
孓轻 轻氵嗜 轻炮崆沩 後淝享 梳揿 哑碛 轻阊砦 孪 谌 轻徨  渔锨咔  鞘涨崆 迩瘦眇 沅 哑碛 轻鞘颓 轻渔锨漤 徇焉 轻尴 咩轻 韵窍 眠 蓓  轻梦硌 娩 庙 蹄陧 阢驺砩 崆 硐阪 徨 哑碛 淝享 轻阊砦 授哮 垌  匝陧沈.



婷嬷 韵窍 吾轻 沐鞘菔 嵊嫦沁轻 韧尤 轻沔挹 轻延沩 配 轻蹄陧 轻薯 拖 徨 轻尤 轻戕柔 垌 匝陧 崦澍迩 邮耷 认驿 沔禽奘.
婷智輸 崆 舒滔 庙 匝陧沈 崦眸 蹄陧 硐谇 徨 湘 沔禽奚 哑碛 闾嵊 畔茄 淝享 轻阊砦.
骓渔 淝享 轻阊砦 颓嵘 沅 轻峭兽卿 仍娩 轻蹄陧 轻阢驺砩 轻戕养焉 蓓 轻忧融 媲嶷匝礓 沅 闱延 轻糖秧.



媲崴崆饲痢 谜涎 闾嵊 轻阊砦 扪茄鹎 拗 仁锰磲 轻蹄陧 轻阢驺砩 裴 锰狎 垌 阌沆.
骓韵 闾嵊 轻阊砦  薯茄 阃阆 沔屿 轻咪湘  卺 盘亚 轻蹄陧 轻阢驺砩 蓓 沔谙迩 轻戕养 阌绒鹎 轻尤省 轻戕柔.
孢卿 轻鞘颓 轻湘犴 徇焉 轻尴銛蓓萸敗 尴 沅 鞘颓 轻哐 轻渔锨漤  驿窍 轻阊砦 沐嵘 褪 轻讶 轻面 沅 轻谇 轻糖秧 崾孑磙 轻面智 媾萄橇  卿饰侨鞘 孑 吻沿 匮磙 嵬 轻靡闵 惹徜窍.



*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*韵窍 硌 卺 泌智 轻阊砦 轻闾阆礓 任厍 颓鱼
轻渔锨 - 认 轻享 任硎




咩轻 韵窍 
萌岩  轻阊砦 轻渔锨漤 轻礞 轻酸撬橇 呜侨 呤儒 轻线舒 咩轻 韵窍 哑碛 鞘颓  哐 轻尴 轻渔锨漤 严 卺 泌智 沅 闾嵊 畔茄 轻淝享 阖轻软 仁衔  轻鞘颓 轻渔锨漤 蓓 汜 轻谥骓.

孑 呜侨 崛谥 泌智 闾嵊 畔茄  淝享 轻阊砦 耷 韵窍 配 轻体 轻阙恃 儒 嵯 轻鞘颓 轻湘犴 徇焉 轻尴  (蓓萸) 屙 闾嵊 轻畔茄 妊魄由 孪 渔锨咔.

孢卿 严 韵窍 沔体  释享锨 後泌智 轻闾阆 谥骓叔 沅 奕 闾嵊 轻畔茄 融 娩 吻厝驽 礞 18  闱延/滦茄 轻糖秧 阊蒉礓 炮崆 徂厍 轻谥骓.

婷智 韵窍 蓓 严 娩 崆 艳侨 沅 轻鞘颓 轻渔锨漤 卺 谥骓 轻淝享.

媸沅  韵窍 娩 碛嫦 轻谵 媲嵬咩 唔 碚 淝享 轻阊砦 後蹄陧 轻阢驺砩 轻阙徜  沅 奕 闾嵊 轻畔茄 妊魄由 渔锨咔 轻闶卺奚 扰糖疑 轻滟倾 轻糜怯.

孢卿  闾嵊 畔茄 淝享 轻阊砦 妊魄由 轻禹 孪 渔锨咔 尴 锰 沔谙 蹄陧 27  闱延/ 滦茄 轻糖秧 轻吻丈 惹徜偾 轻糜怯怼 裴 孓 崆娃.

咩 吻厝 渔锨咔 轻蓓萸 媲崆释窍 轻渔锨漤 徇焉 轻尴 嫣沩 轻体鞘 轻瓦驺砩 星 轻蔗 绒亚 轻拭添.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

* 轻阊砦 磉溯 沅 氏秧惹叔 媲崽迩 轻蒌 砦众 轻崆谌礓 崾涎砣鞘 杖峭砩  梦鸯 谡亚
 侵圬 卺 轻真焉 徙郧逑 轻吞 轻咔汜
 咻焰媸/轻窝劓/ 谇 菅磙  轻哐 蠕窍 轻阊砦 後氏秧惹 轻礞 轻潘漤洹 孓 梦众 轻体且 轻蒌  轻崆谌礓 崾涎砣鞘 杖峭砩  梦鸯 谡 倾  孢卿 轻体且 轻蒌 後阊砦  绒砬仙 轻阆硌 轻蒌 後阊砦 轻配提硪 犴 哚茄 尴 嬷 妊淝闾 氵溯  後氏秧惹 谵 轻阪仙 沅 输仪漤 媸糟 轻氏秧惹 轻杖峭砩 抒茄礓 尤峭  媸涎砣鞘 认漤 晚 梦众 轻阙 轻认漤 庞崆 蹄轻 轻崆谌礓 崾闱秧 尤峭  婷窝 认漤 茹扪 呸倾 轻菅磙 轻许 碲舆 容湎 哝亚 拭迦丘 徙媲体  轻缅犴 轻阏秧 帚 轻替嵘 轻吻阌 沅 湘 轻闾沔谇 认嫜 萌厍 幂秧揄恰  咩 旁抒 阊卿 轻菅磙 轻徐 棉磴 谡 轻礞 茹嶷 菅 轻秧侵 轻谟哐 卺  闾沔谏 轻脱咔 轻磐闱祈 胖禽 崾涎砣鞘 蔬薯唔 扰匝禽 轻阆硌 轻蒌  轻配提硪 犴 哚茄摺 嬖逑 轻阊卿 椭嫜 蹄碲 轻崆谌礓 闱 谙 涮驺 轻菅磙  轻许 矍涎 演奚 轻沅饰 轻尕漤 崦锨 闳茄巧 忧媸驺怼 嬖逑 轻氏秧 阪仙  轻涮 阏谌 哐香卿 後氏讶 阙 轻闾沔谏 蓓闱 媲蔗 轻涮 阢窍 轻枕漤 阢犴鞘  轻拭屙 轻厝怼 骓涫傺 卿 礞钦 轻菅磙 氏秧惹叔 轻礞沩 嵬礓 沔谙 闳茄巧  轻缅犴 轻阏秧 阖嶷 萌秧 轻戕柔.

*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

* 轻渔锨 礞翘 忧媸驺 骓涫傺 轻逑砩 沅 矍淝
 侵圬 卺 轻真焉 徙郧逑 轻吞 轻咔汜
 咻焰媸/轻窝劓/ 禹哝 沅饰  轻渔锨 勉倾 沐闵 崆 兽柔 渔 轻萱摇 阡香 硗 猪萸 卺 忧 舒沩  嫒秧溆砣 巯 轻醚融橇 嵬忧 轻替嵘 轻吻阌 沅 闳茄砬 轻闾沔谏 轻饲崴伞  帚 轻收蓓鞘 轻隳遽 徜迩祈鞘 呙 轻勉 轻泡秧揄 2022.
嬗碛兽柔 沅饰 轻渔锨洹 融襄 溶4 庙倾 滟硌 轻啼嫒 泡秧揄 犴拖 阏硌 轻溴瞧 沅 轻拭遽.
孢卿 沅饰 轻渔锨 尴 娩谠 裸轻 轻耷秧伞 容嬉 蓓 轻孓 轻耷梳 卺 矍淝  儒陷 阃阆 谌 轻淹沅 犴演 颜硐 裴 6 滢秦 闶吾萸 容茄 3 滢秦 阡  轻闶障 轻矍漤 轻许 硎忧骒 阙 啼嫒 泡秧揄 轻嬲磔伞 徇溴 硎萱 容茄  轻缅锨.

嬗磉驿 沅饰 轻渔锨 韧翘 嵛香 汜蜕 驽 娩 授蒯 矍淝 阒磔叔 啼嫒 泡秧揄恰 轻毋碛 轻戕柔 犴哝 阏硌 软襄 蓓 轻替嵘 轻梦硌
孓 认 "辙嫜 轻滔砬" 阌硌叔 蓓 轻收蓓鞘 容嬉 呷硌 柔 4 缅锨 滟磔  卺 忧 舒沩 蓓 勉 涎闱洹 奕 轻授搜 勉倾 啼嫒 泡秧揄 孥卿恰 算  轻卿收茄 卺 轻梦硌.
孓 驮 轻阆硌 轻蒌 徙涫稳 轻渔锨洹 轻菅溆 彐软 蓓徭稀 萌岩 崆谌  轻湘秧 轻渔锨漤 卺 衙渝 轻颓延 轻阄盅恪 卺 谌 轻徨 萌 谠秧洹  媲徙锨葳 阃阆 猛阆 叛礓蕖 嫣孢 轻陷勤 媲徭迂 阏剌 哐枣.
驽星 惹崤智萆 徂瞧 轻沅饰取 轻沐翘 阃阆 谌 轻淹沅 驺褪演 鱼嫱 轻阏秧 轻馘硌 轻庙沅 秘逖 轻厍逖.
勉 沅饰 忧 舒沩 蓓市磲 轻闾沔谏 湘 庙 颜硐 融香 斡 哚 轻替崆  轻忧绒伞 媸谑妊 轻闳茄巧 惹徜尤 徨 释枕 颓蔗 徇溴 硌廴 蓓 严 勤嗜茄濉  融 轻斡茄 轻呷硌 妊惹陧 滟磔 勉倾 轻渔锨.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المنتخبات العربية في مواجهات نارية لحسم بطاقة الترشح للنهائيات الافريقية
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تستعد المنتخبات العربية لجولتي الحسم في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الإفريقية، التي تستضيفها الكاميرون العام المقبل.
وتنطلق الجولة الخامسة وقبل الأخيرة لمرحلة المجموعات غد الأربعاء، وتقام على مدار 4 أيام، ثم تجرى الجولة السادسة يوم الأحد المقبل.
وضمنت 5 منتخبات التأهل بشكل رسمي للكان، على رأسها الجزائر حامل اللقب وتونس ومالي والسنغال بجانب الكاميرون.
ويسلط كووورة في هذا التقرير، فرص المنتخبات العربية في التأهل بشكل رسمي لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية:
مصر وجزر القمر
يتصدر منتخب مصر ترتيب المجموعة السابعة برصيد 8 نقاط بفارق الأهداف عن جزر  القمر، بينما يحتل منتخب كينيا المركز الثالث برصيد 3 نقاط فقط، ثم توجو  في المركز الأخير بنقطة واحدة.
المنتخب المصري يحل ضيفا يوم الخميس المقبل على كينيا باحثا عن نقطة التأهل  بشكل رسمي، كما يتطلع جزر القمر لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية أمام ضيفه توجو  للصعود بشكل رسمي هو الآخر.
المغرب وموريتانيا
يحتل المنتخب المغربي صدارة ترتيب المجموعة الخامسة برصيد 10 نقاط وخلفه  موريتانيا بـ5 نقاط، ثم بوروندي صاحب المركز الثالث برصيد 4 نقاط وأفريقيا  الوسطى بـ3 نقاط.
ويحل منتخب المغرب ضيفا على موريتانيا يوم الجمعة في مواجهة قوية بالجولة  الخامسة، ويلعب بورندي ضد أفريقيا الوسطى، ثم تقام الجولة السادسة بمواجهة  بين المغرب وضيفه بوروندي، ويلتقي منتخب موريتانيا منافسه أفريقيا الوسطى.
يحتاج أسود الأطلس إلى نقطة واحدة للتأهل رسميا للكان، كما أن المنتخب  الموريتاني يبحث عن تحقيق الفوز على المغرب والاقتراب من الصعود بشكل رسمي  قبل الذهاب إلى أفريقيا الوسطى.
السودان وليبيا
يتمسك المنتخب السوداني ببصيص الأمل للتأهل بشكل رسمي إلى نهائيات الكان،  رغم احتلاله المركز الثالث برصيد 6 نقاط خلف غانا وجنوب أفريقيا اللذين  حصدا 9 نقاط.

ويحل منتخب السودان ضيفا على ساوتاومي الأخير من أجل التمسك بآخر أمل  للتأهل، قبل اللقاء الحاسم أمام جنوب أفريقيا في الجولة الأخيرة.
ويبحث المنتخب الليبي أيضا عن التمسك بآخر حظوظه في التأهل رغم احتلاله  المركز الأخير بالمجموعة السابعة، برصيد 3 نقاط وينافس منتخب غينيا  الاستوائية الذي حصد 6 نقاط، ثم منتخب تنزانيا الثالث برصيد 4 نقاط.
ويسعى المنتخب الليبي لتحقيق الفوز على تونس وانتظار نتيجة الصدام بين  غينيا الاستوائية وتنزانيا في الجولة الخامسة، قبل لقاء الجولة الأخيرة  خارج الديار ضد تنزانيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“كاف” يسمح بـ”1000â€³ مشجع فقط في مباراة السودان وجنوب إفريقيا



كشف الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم “كاف”، عن أعداد الجماهير المُصرّح  بتواجدها في المدرجات خلال مباريات التصفيات الموهلة لنهائيات الأمم  الإفريقية، والتي تنطلق جولتها الخامسة غداً الأربعاء.

وتحصّل “#سبورتاق” على تعميم “كاف” بخصوص “12” مباراة في التصفيات ستُقام بحضور الجماهير.

ووافق الكيان القاري على حضور “1000” مشجع فقط في المباراة التي  تجمع منتخب السودان بضيفه الجنوب إفريقي باستاد الهلال في الجولة السادسة  من التصفيات يوم “28” الجاري.

وشدد “كاف” على الإلتزام بالأعداد المُصرّح بها، لافتاً الى أن أي تجاوزات سيتم إحالتها للجنة الإنضباط لإتخاذ قرارات تأديبية.
تعميم CAF


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكندو : المريخ مستقل والجمعية قرار مجلس وستنعقد في موعدها



Hisham Abdalsamad 

أكد محمد موسى الكندو عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ تلقيه خطاباً من رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم د. كمال شداد؛ يحوي طلباً لتأجيل الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ وعدم عقدها يوم 27 الجاري بناء على طلب مقدم من آدم سوداكال .

وقال الكندو أنه مستغرب لطلب شداد، لجهة أن الجمعية قرار مجلس ولا سلطة لفردٍ عليه مؤكداً أنها ستنعقد في موعدها المحدد ولن تشهد أي تأجيل .

وأشار الكندو إلى أن مجلس المريخ سيرد كتابةً على طلب شداد، ليؤمن على قيام الجمعية في موعدها المحدد مع تذكيره بخطاب سابق أرسله شداد بنفسه لمجلس المريخ وذكر فيه أن المريخ عضو مستقل في الاتحاد وأنه يدير شئونه باستقلالية تامة بموجب المادة 17 من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يحول شكوى المريخ للجنة الأنضباط

Hisham Abdalsamad 

أكد مصدر موثوق من داخل الكاف بتحويل شكوي المريخ ضد نادي سيمبا  من اللجنة الطبية للانضباط .


وكان المريخ قد اشتكي سيمبا بسبب التلاعب في فحوصات جائحة كورونا قبل المباراة وايقافه لـ8 لاعبين دفعة واحدة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية تسجيلات الللعبين ١٣ أبريل 






الخرطوم 23-3-2021 (سونا)- أعلن الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إنطلاق فترة إنتقالات اللاعبين الثانية في الفترة من ١٣ - ٢٢ أبريل المقبل، من الحادية عشر صباحا وحتى الثالثة بعد الظهر .



وحدد الاتحاد في تعميم صدر اليوم ، ضوابط إجراءات اللاعبين الوطنيين والأجانب بالدرجة الممتازة والوسيط وبقية الدرجات  وكذلك لاعبي المراحل السنية، بجانب إجراءات الشطب، مع رفع عدد لاعبي الدرجة الممتازة من ٢٥ الى ٣٠ شريطة تخصيص الخمس خانات للاعبين تحت ٢٣ سنة و٢٠ س




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر 




ياسر المنا

لماذا لا يحبونك؟؟!

• لا اريد ان أقول لماذا يكرهون وجودك بينهم وقائدا لناديهم العظيم لأن الرياضة في الأصل ميدان محبة وتنبذ الخلافات والشقاق ولا تعترف ابدا بالعنصرية وتدعو للعمل الجماعي.
• لكنهم الغالبية في المريخ لا يحبونك ولا يحبون استمرار عهدك بعد ما شاهدوه وعاصروه من أفعال وخراب ودمار وسوء إدارة وخلافات بينك ومجلسك لم تحدث منذ ميلاد الكيان.
• انهم لا يحبون افعالك وتصرفاتك والطريقة التي تدير بها النادي وشوهت كل جهودك وبددت ما صرفته من أموال فلم يعد الجمهور يرى في وجودك أي مستقبل جميل او فرصة لعودة الجمال.
• هم لا يحبون الواقع الذي خلقته بجهل كبير في التعامل مع ملفات التدريب والتعاقدات مع اللاعبين وانفرادك بالقرار مع شلة لا علاقة لها بأبجديات العمل الكروي ولا تفقه شئيا في التخطيط والفكر الاحترافي.
• لا يحبون ما فعلته في ناديهم القلعة التي كانت زينة وهيبة تسر عين الناظرين وبات الفريق متشردا يستجدي ملاعب التدريب وإقامة المباريات.
• لا يحبونك لأنهم يشعرون بأنك لم تفهم تاريخ المريخ ولم تستوعب ما يجب ان يكون عليه مستقبله فكل شيء تفعله كان يكون مبتورا وناقصا وتكون نهاياته موجعة وغير سعيدة.
• حتى وان لاحت تباشير النصر وقفزت الطموحات لمراحل بعيدة سرعان ما يتحول الحلم الى كابوس والامنيات لحسرات نتيجة النظرة القاصرة والاخطاء الساذجة في إدارة فريق الكرة.
• لم يحبوك لأنك لم تكون مقنعا في العمل ولا الفكر ولا القرار ولا حتى فيمن تختار للعمل معك ومن يجمل صورتك او يدافع عنك ويهتف لك كلها كانت ولا تزال صور مقرفة ومزعجة.
• لم يمنحك الله القبول ولم تجتهد من اجله بل في كل يوم جديد كنت تزيد من نفور الناس في المريخ من حولك وتضاعف رغبتهم في انهاء فترة رئاستك لناديهم وبلغ الامر درجة عدم الاعتراف بك .
• لن يحبوك ابدا فقد انتهى الزمن الرسمي والإضافي فلم تسجل أي هدف يجعل أحدا ليس لديه مصلحة معك بأن يصفق لك ويشجعك على الاستمرار وللأسف كل أهدافك عكسية اضرت بالمريخ وافقدته بريقه وهيبته.
• هذا الحب لم تستحقه ولم تقدم نظيره أي مصداقية في العمل وتفان يؤكد بأنك مهموم بالمستقبل والتطوير وتريد ان تكون اسما بارزا في التاريخ والذي حدث ان غاية كل الجماهير ان يشطبوك من ذاكرة المريخ.
• حصدت ما زرعت نتيجة الفشل الذي ظل يطاردك نتيجة عدم المعرفة وحصر نفسك في زوايا ضيقة وتفرض الاستماع للنصائح وتوسيع دائرة المشاركة وحولت ناديهم الرائد لمزرعة خاصة.
• ليس لك نصيب من محبة جماهير المريخ الوفية المخلصة لناديها ولكل منها أسباب وأسباب لتقف ضدك بكل قوة وتعمل على ان لا يزيد وجودك يوميا إضافيا رئيسا لناديها.
• مهما تفعل وتأتي بالأفكار الخبيثة وتنشر ثقافة العنصرية وتستعين بالاحتيال ومناصري الضلال فلن يكون لك في قلوب جماهير المريخ حب ومكان فقد قالت الصفوة كلمتها فيك وفي عهدك.
• أرادوا صادقون ان يحبوك ويكتبوا اسمك في لوحة الشرف والرموز لكن اضعت الطريق وأتيت بما لم يسبقك عليه أحد في إدارة المريخ العظيم.

عصير الكلام

• انعقاد الجمعية العمومية يختبر عزم وشجاعة الذين نالوا شرف العضوية.
• الحديث عن العضوية لا يتخلف كثيرا في اوجاعه عن سوء الحال.
• الوضع في المريخ خطير وهو ما يجب ان لا يتجاهله المسؤولين في الدولة.
• الانفجار قادم لا محالة إذا استمرت النزاع والانقسام.
• المؤكد لن يترك سوداكال المريخ بمحض ارادته وسيقاتل حتى اخر جندي.
• ما يحدث اليوم لا يليق بالمريخ ويتطلب وحدة صف جماهيره.
• انقاذ المريخ مسؤولية تستحق التفاعل والدعم من الكبار والاقطاب.
• تحركات الاولتراس وان تأخرت لكنها مهمة.
•  الضبابية سيدة الموقف في مصير الجمعية العمومية.
• انعقاد الجمعية ستكون الخطوة الأولى.
• الحديث عن تعين موظفين جدد لإدارة الاستاد مضحك.
• ماذا فعل سوداكال في الاستاد حتى يديره ويحافظ عليه.؟
• المحاولات لن تتوقف وفي جراب الرجل أكثر من حيلة.
• كان الله في عون المريخ.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك ــــــ بابكر سلك 






مكتوب في القزاز الورا



‏
] نعاني مع الكهرباء.
] معاناتنا ماجديدة.
] وليست وليدة عمايل الكيزان.
] معاناة قديمة من زمن شركة النور .
] في الوكت داك كان الوضع أفضل لأنو مستوى الحياة ومتطلباتها ماكانت بالمستوى ده .
] زير وضل ضحى وعنقريب هبابي قمة الطموح.
] الليلة كلو فرد عندو غرفة وأية غرفة باسبلتها .
] غير التلاجة الواقفة والتلاجة الراقدة والفرن والمايكرويف.
] ياخ شواحن موبايلات سااااي دايرين لينا أتنين سد مروي.
] وتعال شوف اللافتات.
] زمان واحدة فوق للأتنيه بتاعت الخطوط المصرية مقابلاها بتاعت سلوى بوتيك.
] تاني إلا الجي أم أتش.
] أسي بتاع الأقاشي عامل ليهو لافتة إلكترونية.
] ودكان المولد فيهو أربعة وتسعين كشافة.
] ده كلو استهلاك جديد.
] وتعال شوف الإمتدادات الجديدة وضعف الموية والموتورات.
] الخلق كترت على التوليد الكهربائي.
] والتوليد بتاع شركة النور إن لم يكن قد تدهور فهو لم يتطور .
] ولافتات الإعلان بتاعت الشركات.
] طبعاً كلها حاجة باردة وبطاريات عربات .
] ده كلو استهلاك.
] ونحنا من زمناً بدري نعاني من شح الإمداد.
] زمن نميري كنا بنهتف.
] الكهرباء جات أملوا الباغات أسي بتقطع ياجعفر.
] من زمن نميري لي أسي مرت ستة وتلتين سنة ونحنا يانا نحنا.
] يبقى العيب لافي نيل ولافي محطة حرارية ولافي طاقة شمسية.
] العيب في إرادة سودانية وإدارة تصفي النية.
] واليومين دي البقول ليك منور يكون غشاك.
] أهم مصادر الطاقة للإنتاج هي الكهرباء.
] ونحنا التخربنا ماعندنا.
] وننادي بالإنتاج.
] طالما ننتظر المنح الأجنبية (ومقابلها التدخل في شأننا الداخلي).
] عمرنا ماحاننتج .
] وطالما ما حاننتج يبقى ماحانبقى ناس.
] وفكونا من حنبنيهو وبرمجة القطوعات شيء عادي جداً.
] معقولة نصل لدرجة كهرباء تضربنا تكتلنا وتريحنا مانلقاها!.
] المهم .
] كلو زول في حياتو ياما تمر قصص.
] وتأثر على الزول القصة البتهبش الفؤاد .
] يقوم يعبر عنها بالكتابة على القزاز الورا .
] قد يكون التعبير بحكمة أو مثل أو بيت شعر أو كناية أو حتى اسم بطل القصة وفي الغالب بتكون بطلة القصة .
] حصاد الغربة على حافلة بتوريك قصة سيدها.
] سلمى على لوري سفنجة من ورا بتوريك أنو بسبب سلمى السواق ده داقش الخلا.
] أها.
] أمس قلت ليكم كنت نايم حلمت بالزول السألي الأسئلة ديك.
] تاني نمت قمت تاني حلمت.
] أشوف ليك زول كاتب في القزاز الورا التازي.
] سايق بمية وستين لاحق المطار.
] أها وصلتو (الباركنج) في نومتي ديك أشوفو ليك متحسر بعاين لطيارة التازي عاملة (تيك أوف).
] وفي قزازها الورا كاتبين الوالي.
] صحيت من الضحك.
] أيها الناس.
] إن تنصروا الله ينصركم .
] أها .
] نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم .
] الحق يا والينا.
] باقي الكرامة الفينا .
] أو فرتقوها يا والينا.
] ووزعونا على الدول الحوالينا .
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال البشوفنا عاملين جمبات في أديس وساكنين ديم الأمهرا ماكضب.
وإلى لقاء.
سلك








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 



محمد الطيب كبور 

كثرة الأجنحة والمريخ لايحلق !!

أزمة المريخ الإدارية أفرزت مايسمي بجناح سوداكال وجناح الكندو وعلي أسد وكل جناح لدية مكتب إعلامي وقرارات تصدر عنه جناح سوداكال جمد عضوية الكندو وعلي أسد وجناح الكندو وعلي أسد جمد عضوية الصادق مادبو وعمر محمد عبدالله وغيرها من القرارات التي تؤكد ان أزمة المريخ عميقة جدا وشخصية لأبعد مدي وكل الضرر واقع علي المريخ ومن يتناثر علي مقاعد إدارته لايهمهم ما آلت إليه الأمور والآن دعوة جناح الكندو وعلي أسد لعقد الجمعية العمومية في ال 27 من الشهر الجاري ونشر الكشوفات قابلها جناح سوداكال بعدم الاعتراف بها وخاطب الاتحاد العام والجهات ذات الصلة من أجل عدم الاعتراف بها لتدخل أزمة المريخ الإدارية لنفق أكثر اظلاما لأن المواجهة أصبحت حتمية وكل جناح يحلق في اتجاه خاص به بينما المريخ يعاني من حالة الشد والجذب هذه .. 


صوت الديمقراطية كان حاضرا في إستاد المريخ اول أمس لحظة زيارة السيد أحمد طة التازي الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ برفقة سوداكال الذي وصله صوت الجمهور الغاضب والمطالب برحيله في تعبير عفوي ديمقراطي غير محشود ومن صوت ديمقراطي حر مؤهل للتعبير ليس كالأطفال الذين حشدهم سوداكال لتحسين صورته أمام الرئيس الفخري ولكن من أوكلت له المهمة لم يهتم بتلقين الأطفال المحشودين حتي اسم سوداكال صحيحا لهذا هتفوا قائلين سوداتل لأنهم لايعرفون سوداكال وإنما أتوا كعضوية الريموت كنترول التي يريد خشم الموس الاعتماد عليها للبقاء في موقعه أكثر فترة ممكنه ولو انه مؤمن حقا بالديمقراطية التي ركب علي ظهرها للوصول لرئاسة نادي المريخ لاستحاب فورا لصوت الديمقراطية الذي وصله من جماهير المريخ التي طالبته بالرحيل ووصفته بالفاشل ولكنه بدلا من الاستجابة علت وجهه الابتسامه في تأكيد علي انه غير مهتم بنبض الشارع المريخي نهائيا .. 

 الأيام تمضي وكل محاولات العقلاء لرأب الصدع لتوفير مخرج آمن للأزمة المريخية باءت بالفشل لأن جناحي المجلس لا يريدان التوافق من أجل مصلحة المريخ وكل منهما متمسك بموقفه وحتي لحظة التقارب التي حدثت عقب مبادرة ودالياس نكص عنها سوداكال ورفض كل ما جاء فيها وعادت الأزمة لمربعها الأول بل أكثر اشتعالا والأيام القادمه قد تشهد تغيير كبير علي مشهد الأحداث المريخية لأن المواجهة أصبحت حتمية وحينها فإن أبواب الاحتمالات تظل مفتوحة حتي علي تجميد المريخ لأن عناد جناحي المجلس أغلق كل ابواب الحل .. 

أكثر وضوحا 

اي ديمقراطية يزعمون وهم لايحترمون إرادة الجماهير ؟ واي ثقالة دم هذه التي تجعل من يوصف بالفشل ان يبتسم وكأنه نال الدعم والتصفيق .. 

 قمة الفشل ان لايتمكن رئيس نادي المريخ من التواجد في نادي المريخ إلا وهو محاط بالبودي قاردات وان لا يكون له تواصل مع مجتمع المريخ وفي اي ظهور له تلاحقه الهتافات المندده بوجوده .. 

قمة الفشل ان يعمل رئيس نادي المريخ ضد إرادة جماهير النادي وان لا يكون بينه وبينهم اي تواصل ومع هذا يبتسم عندما يواجهونه وهم غاضبون من وجوده ويخبروه بأنه غير مرغوب فيه لانه دمر ناديهم وفرق جمعهم .. 

جمعية ال27 من الشهر الحالي اي بعد ايام معدودة ستضع النقاط علي حروف الأزمة المريخية وان شاءالله تكون نهاية لعهد الفشل وتفتح ابواب المستقبل للمريخ .. 

إرادة جماهير المريخ ستنتصر والفرصة مازالت متاحة من لم يوفق أوضاع عضويته عليه ان يتحلي بروح المبادرة من أجل المساهمة في أحداث التغيير المنتظر التجديد لمن يملك عضوية لتحق له المشاركة واكتسابها لمن لايمكها لمزيد من الأمان للمريخ .. 

مجرد سؤال 

هل تضع جمعية ال 27 حدا لأزمة المريخ ؟؟








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم ـــــ ابو عاقلة اماسا




المريخ في أيدٍ غير أمينه..!!

* بعد أن كان قد حدد السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري تأريخاً للجمعية العمومية التكميلية لإجازة النظام الأساسي، وتوافقت بقية مكونات نادي المريخ على هذا التأريخ، وبذل الوفاقيون جهداً مقدراً لإقناع الطرف الآخر المنشق من المجلس، خرج سوداكال بشيء آخر من ذات المراوغة القديمة التي عرفناها عنه وإعتدنا عليها، وقرر تأجيل فعاليات الجمعية من طرفه كرئيس دون توخي الجوانب الشرعية للقرار، وأثبت بذلك أن المريخ في عهده مأزوم.. بل ومنطقة غير منزوعة السلاح.. تسود فيها العدائيات بشكل سخيف وغريب.
* كنت متابعاً للتطورات الدقيقة على الساحة المريخية، وعلى يقين أن معظم المريخاب قد عضوا على ألسنتهم وصمتوا متنازلين عن كثير من المواقف والآراء من أجل إحداث إختراق يلفت النظر في الأزمة الإدارية المريخية.. ورفضوا التصعيد والمواجهة عسى ولعل المريخ يتجاوز محنته بأقل الخسائر.. ولكن يأبى سوداكال إلا أن يواصل في مغايظة جماهير النادي وبث الإحساس بأنه كابوس مرعب قد خيم على النادي، وذلك بعد أن قرر تأجيل الجمعية إلى وقت لاحق، وبعد أن كان إستفز جماهير النادي بإلغاء عضوية فئة مهمة منهم لم يذنبوا معه في شيء غير أنهم دخلوا النادي ووجدوا مكتباً للعضوية وأكملوا إجراءاتهم كما قالت اللوائح، وكأنه يريدهم أن يدفعوا ثمن خلافاته المدمرة في المريخ.. ويستعرض قدراته في المراوغة والتسويف ولي عنق الحقائق.
* سوداكال أدخل المريخ في مأزق تأريخي مرعب، ووضعهم أمام إمتحان في غاية الصعوبة والتعقيد.. وكلما سنحت له الفرصة ليكسب مساحات من الثقة والود مع الجمهور قدم نموذجاً هو الأسوأ للديكتاتورية الرياضية وقطع حبل الأمل في غدٍ أفضل.. وكلما فتح الناس له قلوبهم ليملأها بالحب والتقدير شحنها بالكراهية وفقدان الثقة.
* لا أحد يستطيع أن يتكهن أو يتوقع شيئاً يتعلق بطريقة تفكير سوداكال، وهل هو فعلاً رياضي ويقدم تجربة تستحق الوقوف عندها أم هي فترة للنسيان تمر على أنصار النادي ويتعين عليهم الصبر إلى حين ميسرة؟
* كنا نأمل أن يجتمع أهل المريخ في السابع والعشرين من مارس الجاري ليكون ذلك اليوم للتأريخ يودعون فيه أقسى الأيام وأكثرها شحناً بالخلافات و(التباعد والتباغض)، وكنت في قمة التفاؤل عندما خرج إجتماع بيت محمد إلياس محجوب بإتفاق وضع المريخ عند أقرب نقطة للخروج من الأزمة.. خاصة وأن كل الحلول المطروحة بحاجة إلى تنازلات ومواقف شجاعة من سوداكال ومجموعته.. والكندو وعلي أسد ومجموعتهما.. ويقيني أن الكندو وأسد قد تسابقا في طرح ما يدفع المريخ للخروج من عنق الزجاجة.. ولكن سوداكال يريد أن ينتقم من الثنائي ويبعثر ما يخططان له.. وهو لا يدري بذلك أنه ينتقم من الشعب المريخي كله.. ويجازيهم شراً على صبرهم عليه وذلك بإضفاء التعقيدات والضبابية على الموقف الإداري عامة.. ومجلس الإدارة على وجه الخصوص.
* لم يسم سوداكال تأريخاً لجمعيته العمومية بل إتخذ قراراً آحادياً بإلغاءها.. والهدف من القرار هو إحراج غرماءه في المجلس المنهار وهزيمة إتحاد الجماهير الذي تصاعدت مواقفه المناوئة له.. وبالتالي فهو لا يعلم أن يذل نادي المريخ ويمسح به الأرض... لذلك.. أتوقع ألا تمر التطورات الحالية مرور الكرام دون أن تخلف كارثة تسير بها الركبان..!
* نعم... إذا استمرت المواقف على هذا التعنت والتعصب و(اللولوة) فإن الإحتقان سيستمر.. وبعدها سيحدث الإنفجار ويكثر الضحايا... ولكن الضحية الأكبر سيكون المريخ..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• فيورنتينا يعلن استقالة المدرب برانديلي بعد ولاية ثانية محبطة مع النادي
• الهولندي فينالدوم نجم ليفربول ينفي اتفاقه على الانتقال لبرشلونة
• القائد سيرجيو راموس يعود لتحضيرات إسبانيا قبل تصفيات المونديال
• فالنسيا يقسو على صقور المستقبل السعودي برباعية في كأس الأبطال للشباب
• رسميًا.. ديربي برلين بين فريقي هيرتا برلين ويونيون بدون جمهور
• باير ليفركوزن الألماني ينهي عمل المدير الفني بيتر بوس بسبب سوء النتائج
• البرازيلي كوتينيو لاعب برشلونة يخضع لفحوصات طبية جديدة في الدوحة
• الكويت تواصل تدريباته في الرياض استعدادا لودية السعودية غدا الخميس
• برانديلي: انسحابي لمصلحة الجميع.. ولم أعد أعترف بكرة القدم الحديثة
• فاتي: أحلم بالمشاركة في اليورو .. رويس: لم أر لاعبا مثل هالاند
• نوير: نرغب في تقديم هدية كبيرة للوف .. بيدري: أعيش حياتي مثل الأطفال
• كروس يغادر معسكر ألمانيا بعد تعرضه للإصابة.. ويقول: أشعر بخيبة أمل 
• إصابة عدنان درجال وزير الشباب والرياضة العراقي بفيروس كورونا
• بلماضي: لقاء زامبيا مفتوح على كل الاحتمالات
• روبرتسون: ليفربول يستطيع إنهاء الموسم بالمربع الذهبي
• دي بروين: لا أعلم خطة مارتينيز بشأن إراحتي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

❖ #تصفيات_أمم_أفريقيا  المجموعات






* ساوتومي (-- : --) السودان 15:00  beIN 3  مجموعة C




* أوغندا (-- : --) بوركينا فاسو 15:00  beIN 3  مجموعة B


* إثيوبيا (-- : --) مدغشقر 15:00  beIN  مجموعة K


* رواندا (-- : --) موزمبيق 15:00  beIN  مجموعة F


* جنوب السودان (-- : --) مالاوي 15:00  beIN  مجموعة B


* غينيا (-- : --) مالي 18:00  beIN 1  مجموعة A


......................................:...........  ....


❖ #تصفيات_كأس_العالم  أوروبا


* تركيا (-- : --) هولندا
‏ 19:00  beIN 1 Prem  مجموعة G


* البرتغال (-- : --) إذربيجان 21:45  beIN 3 Prem  مجموعة A


* صربيا (-- : --) إيرلندا 21:45  beIN 3  مجموعة A


* فنلندا (-- : --) البوسنة والهرسك 21:45  beIN 7  مجموعة D


* فرنسا (-- : --) أوكرانيا 21:45  beIN 1 Prem  مجموعة D


* بلجيكا (-- : --) ويلز 21:45  beIN 2 Prem  مجموعة E


* جبل طارق (-- : --) النرويج 21:45  beIN 1  مجموعة G


* لاتفيا (-- : --) الجبل الأسود 21:45  beIN 2  مجموعة G


* قبرص (-- : --) سلوفاكيا 21:45  beIN  مجموعة H


* مالطة (-- : --) روسيا 21:45  beIN 3  مجموعة H


* سلوفينيا (-- : --) كرواتيا 21:45  beIN 2  مجموعة H


* إستونيا (-- : --) التشيك 21:45  beIN  مجموعة E





......................................:...........  ....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات دوري ابطال اوروبا  

- جميع المباريات حتى النهائي  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيلود يعلن عن التشكيله الرسميه لصقور الجديان  لمواجهة ساوتومي ضمن الجوله الخامسه من تصفيات أمم افريقيا...


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ والوفد المرافق له يلبي دعوة التازي

لبى مساء أمس الثلاثاء رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال والوفد المرافق له المتمثل في عضوا المجلس الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر والأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله الدعوة التي قدمها رئيس النادي الفخري معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي بمقر إقامته بفندق السلام روتانا، وتطرق لقاء الطرفين لمناقشة العديد من القضايا المريخية.
*

----------

